# Quest for Colt Commander



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been looking for a Colt Commander series 70. 1911 45acp. Didn’t find one but found another Series 70 with bunch of extra mags and accessories. Needless to say it’s on the way. Just a couple months ago you could buy all the series 80s you wanted for $800. Original series 70s hi condition were $1200. The $500 dollar clones were a dime a dozen. Now the clones and Colts have dried up. The only 1911s that there is plenty of are collectors and hi dollar customs. As matter of fact S&W revolvers are scarce too.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Few on gunbroker 



GunBroker.com - Error


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Few on gunbroker
> 
> 
> 
> GunBroker.com - Error


There is no Colt series 70 ( originals ) commanders on gun broker.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The innerweb is like a feed store right now and very doubtful you'll see one right now. If you do it's going to be very expensive if it's solid. I'd say the best chance might be one walking around a show. I have one really nice 4' Commander but it's got it's heels kicked up right here and not going any where. The rest are Bullseye type shooters.Good luck in your quest.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Not for sale but my father just gave me his colt commander









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Check out pawn shops


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jim white said:


> Check out pawn shops


Thank you Mr. Wizard


----------

